# Critter nation replacement pans?



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone replaced their CN pans? Where did you buy them?
Has anyone tried http://www.bassequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=FP1-00^FERRET_NATION_PANS&tab=option ?
I'm thinking of trying that but I saw on an old post that you need to paint them or something? I'm wondering why you'd need to paint it?I would cover it with fleece or something? Also I'm not sure but is that smaller then the CN pans?

Mine keep chewing the plastic so I'm wondering what to do.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

If you get the Stainless Steel (or SS) option, you don't need to paint it. The painting is to treat it so that the urine does not destroy the galvanized metal. So, it's probably easier to just get stainless steel.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Bass pans are certainly an option, but I really like using fleece in my cage so I went with these: http://www.chinchilla.ca/detail.php...ttom_Tray_3/4_in._High_-_Midwest_Nation_Cages & http://www.chinchilla.ca/detail.php...ay_w-Cut_Out_3/4_in_High_-Midwest_Nation_Cage and I love them. No chewing, the fleece fits just like it always did and they fit the cage perfectly, too. They are painted and ready to use. Even with shipping they were affordable. I would reccomend using Bass pans if you want to put substrate in them, but if you want to line them with fleece, or some other material to go with the ones from Flower Town Chinchillas.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I use the stainless steel bass pans and had them cut 1/2" taller (3" tall at $6 surcharge per pan) and LOVE them. You don't have to paint the stainless stell ones and they clean with soap / water very well. I've had mine for a year now and no rust. 

If you get the non stainless steel you do need to powder coat them or spray / seal them with a good metal covering / water proof paint.. Maybe a type of rustoleum would work. 

I have shelf pans made by flowertown chinchillas and do not like them as much... I have had them about 6 months and already see some wear on the powder coating where they have peed and it is starting to wear at the paint / coating. Flowertown does make flat pans for the DCN, so if you wanted to use fleece, that would be the way to go.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I use a Home Depot mixing tub in my DCN cages at the bottom and soon on the top level too by using a tunnel instead of the ramp.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

artgecko said:


> I use the stainless steel bass pans and had them cut 1/2" taller (3" tall at $6 surcharge per pan) and LOVE them. You don't have to paint the stainless stell ones and they clean with soap / water very well. I've had mine for a year now and no rust.
> 
> If you get the non stainless steel you do need to powder coat them or spray / seal them with a good metal covering / water proof paint.. Maybe a type of rustoleum would work.
> 
> I have shelf pans made by flowertown chinchillas and do not like them as much... I have had them about 6 months and already see some wear on the powder coating where they have peed and it is starting to wear at the paint / coating. Flowertown does make flat pans for the DCN, so if you wanted to use fleece, that would be the way to go.


I haven't had any problem with mine, but if I do I'll just put the Bass pans back in for a couple weeks and epoxy coat the Flower Town pans. I wouldn't use the flat ones because I like having the lip to help hold any debris in until I can get them outside to brush it off before laundering the fleece liners.


----------



## amadeo395 (Feb 12, 2016)

Do you have a picture of that? I took your advice and gotr the HD tub for the bottom layer, but I would love to see what you did to the top.


----------

